# Steam Sale: Dirt 3...bekomms nicht zum laufen,kann mir bitte jemand helfen?



## Nataraya (28. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
ich hab im Steam Winter Sale Dirt 3 gekauft. Habs installiert ,aber Games for Windows Live wird gebraucht und läßt mich nicht rein.  Über den Browser komme ich in mein Konto. Da is sogar noch Dirt 2 drin. Dirt 2 installiert. Dabei das selbe Problem. G4WL ist schon neu als Admin installiert.
Konto Passwort zurückgesetzt.Router Ports geöffnet,kann jedoch kein UPnP. Dirt und G4WL sind in der Windows Firwall freigegeben.
Ich hab schon hier nach Lösungen gesucht,im Steam Forum,aber nichts hilft wirklich weiter.
Hat jemand das Problem gelöst,oder kann wir sonst irgendwie weiterhelfen?!
Hab Windows 7 x64 .


----------



## Bandicoot (29. Dezember 2013)

Dirt 3 speichern

oder 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...mein/157642-games-windows-live-eine-qual.html

damit sollte es gehen oder du wartest bis sie den Quatsch im Juli 2014 abstellen und Dirt zu Steam wechselt 

Letzte inoffizielle Möglichkeit ist per Crack.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hatte in 4 Jahren noch nie Probleme mit GFWL lol...

Gamerscore ftw


----------



## Nataraya (29. Dezember 2013)

Danke schonmal...der erste Link hat mich schonmal einen Schritt weitergebracht,lokales Konto hab ich jetzt...kanns auch mit Pos1 aufrufen, anmelden,aber jedesmal wenn ich Dirt 3 neu starte muß ich alle Angaben neu machen. Obwohl ich mich mit dem lokalen Konto anmelde kommt,dass die Daten nicht gespeichert werden können. Ich muß bei Live angemeldet sein....Dazu kommt, daß es auf einmal nur noch im Fenstermode läuft...wasn Rotz....
Eigentlich dachte ich, dass es schon im November zu Steam gewechselt hat. Da muß ich leider mal inoffiziell suchen...das haben sich Codemasters und Microsoft selbst zuzuschreiben,dass man zu solchen Maßnahmen greifen muß...
ein Spiel von 2011 und ich muß bis Juli 2014 warten,dass es läuft 
Mit dem G4WL ists nicht mal die 5€ wert....


----------



## Nataraya (29. Dezember 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Hatte in 4 Jahren noch nie Probleme mit GFWL lol...
> 
> Gamerscore ftw


Wie soll mir das jetzt weiterhelfen....sinnlos Post


----------



## Bandicoot (29. Dezember 2013)

Hi, ja ich hab auch schon weden dem Mist meine Eigenen Spiele cracken müssen . Also ich hat mal ne Cr**k zu Batman AA da der auch nie in mein Echtes GfWl Konto gespeichert hat.  
Letzt Endlich hab ich irgendwo bei Gamecopyworld was gefunden was ein Profil von GfWl ins lokale Konto gelegt hat. Und sich im Spiel automatisch anmeldet (lokal, kein Online Möglich)
Dann gingen auch die Saves. 
Such mal nach Savegame Problem Dirt3 da solltest was finden. 

Viel erfolg noch


----------

